# 1968 vs 1969 Trunk Lid



## 53 Blue Flame (Dec 17, 2008)

What's the difference???? Will the 68 work on the 69????


Thanks


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Looking at pictures they look to be the same. Although, if you go to the Parts Place website, The Parts Place Is The Largest Supplier Of Chevrolet Buick Oldsmobile and Pontiac Restoration Parts , they list 2 different part numbers BP1238G for '68 and BP1239G for '69. So I would assume that would mean they are different. What the difference would be, I have no idea......


----------



## 53 Blue Flame (Dec 17, 2008)

Ther was a very nice, rust free 68 lid for sale on ebay. The seller had bought it for his 69 and even had it painted with the car. He mounted it and decided that there was a difference of some sort and decided to sell it and use his old, repaired 69 lid. I would have thought that they were the same, deminsionally. Maybe something underneath at the latch point???


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I can't answer that question. Unless someone else can, you may want to give The Parts Place a call and see what they say since they carry both deck lids. Just a thought....


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

i thought the area around the tailight on the deck lid where different


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

The deck lid looked the same in the pix. The bumpers were different. '68 taillights were completely surround by the bumper where as the '69 was surrounded by 3 sides and open at the top. But, appears to have no bearing on the shape of the lid. The same horizontal lines on both deck lids seem to line up with the horizontal lines on the back of the fenders. Just my observation.......


----------



## 53 Blue Flame (Dec 17, 2008)

*The Parts Place*

Do they carry a repro trunk lid?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I believe so. AT least I saw it in an older catalog. Click on this link and check it out.

The Parts Place Is The Largest Supplier Of Chevrolet Buick Oldsmobile and Pontiac Restoration Parts


----------



## ThisGuy87 (Jun 14, 2009)

*68' lip longer than 69'*

The difference is the length of the lip under the lock of the deck lid. It is longer on the 68' than the 69'


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I had a 68 lid on my 69 and it looked just fine. The trim piece for a 69 will not fit on the 68 lid.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

The two trunk lids are different. The lower lip directly under the key-latch is wider on the 68 than it is on the 69. If you compare the two photos, it's pretty obvious.

Bear


----------



## @thebabyhorn (Nov 9, 2020)

68greengoat said:


> I can't answer that question. Unless someone else can, you may want to give The Parts Place a call and see what they say since they carry both deck lids. Just a thought....


----------



## @thebabyhorn (Nov 9, 2020)

There's a significant difference between 68 and 69, I ordered a fiberglass one for 69, cause they weren't repoping steel ones at the time i wanted to order one . They sent me one for 68, can't get a refund, so since this one is fiberglass, gonna make it work. Lesson learned, be patient, they are reproducing steel ones now.


----------

